# الاختبارات المهنية لتصنيف المهندسين



## محمد براك العتيبي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

كلنا نعلم ان الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين قامت بالتعاون مع المجلس الوطني الأمريكي

لممتحني الهندسة(NCEES) والتي ستقوم الهيئة باجراء الامتحانات والاختبارات للمهندسين
هذا رابط المجلس الوطني الأمريكي لممتحني الهندسة به نماذج من الامتحانات في(FE)اساسيات الهندسة وكذلك(PE) نماذج امتحان محترفي الهندسة التي تقوم بها الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين بوضع الامتحانات منها او بنفس الطريقة

 http://www.ncees.org/Exams.php


----------



## العبقرية (2 أكتوبر 2011)

عندى سؤال يا بشمهندس هى الهيئة بتعمل الاختبارات للنساء والرجال على السواء ولا رجال فقط وهل يمكن الانتساب للهيئة من قبل النساء ام لا وشكرا


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

أختي العزيزة العبقرية

طبعا يمكن الانتساب للعنصر النسائي بالهيئة وليس هنالك اي مانع لذلك.

وكذلك التصنيف بالهيئة لاني اعرف بنات مهندسات من شركة أرامكو السعودية تم تصنيفهن

حسب مؤهلاتهن وخبراتهن والدورات التدريبية


----------



## العبقرية (2 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد براك العتيبي قال:


> أختي العزيزة العبقرية
> 
> طبعا يمكن الانتساب للعنصر النسائي بالهيئة وليس هنالك اي مانع لذلك.
> 
> ...


 
المهندس الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا على الرد


----------



## *الظفيري* (2 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## محمد الجفري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافية ويجزاك ربي كل خير اخوي محمد براك وكل الاخوان من زمان ادور للرابط هذا


----------



## engineer_khaleel (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اخ محمد جزاك الله خير وماقصرت 
بس اذا ممكن تبين لنا وين نماذج الاختبارات


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 أكتوبر 2011)

هل التقدم لهذه الاختبارات للمهندسين السعوديين فقط وهل هذه الشهادة تعلى من قدر وقيمة المهندس حاملها وشكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو التوضيح كيف يتم الاستعداد للتقدم لهذا الامتحان سواء ان كان بالمراجعة او متابعة الامتحانات بحلولها ومن اين احصل على هذه الكورسات والامتحانات وحلولها بالنسبة لتخصص مدنى


----------

